# cross/gravel wheels



## uhland (Apr 29, 2011)

i am going to use my masi evo to do some gravel rides but don't want to use my mavic elites - 1st of all i weigh 200lbs and have not had any problems with them but i'm worried if i run them on these types of situations i could kill them. i know i can get 28 tires on my bike but what would be a could wheels set that i wouldn't have to worry about that wouldn't break my bank?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Look on BWW's site for something appropriate for your weight and budget. Something like Ultegra or 105 hubs with 32/32 spokes would be ideal and their current 25 & 35% off coupons would help with your "wouldn't break my bank" criteria. Their Pure Race wheelset is their "best" one IMO - 

Road Rider Weight

Coupons


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

Ultegra hubs and a pair of H Plus Son TB-14 rims will work excellent!


----------

